# I envy your team



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

You will now be putting out a lineup of Francis/Mobley/Posey/Griffin/Ming. That's awesome


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

yes it is , yes it is

championship in three years unless we get it sooner


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

i think a lineup like this would be better...

Posey/Taylor
Yao
Mobley/Francis

since Tayler is a much better low post player, but he and Griffin should split the 48 minutes tho, and Mobely should step out as a shooter and not driving into the paint all the time, since he'll get more open outside shots as the result of a solid front court lineup. we are unstoppable now, all we need is little time to develop the chemistry


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GeorgiaSports</b>!
> You will now be putting out a lineup of Francis/Mobley/Posey/Griffin/Ming. That's awesome


I agree, that is an insane lineup.

-Petey


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

I will still put Mobley on the bench because no one else can score 'instantly' on their bench. Moochie is a nice player but he is not a scorer. Their bench is weak if Mobley and Posey start together, IMO.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

I am not a rockets fan but I really think they have the chance to be great a team. Stevie franchise is one of the best points in the game (probably my favorite) and ming has really impressed me. You can really dominate the league if you have a strong PG and C barring any major injuries next year the rockets will probably be one of the best teams in the west.


----------

